# Quick Shout out to Thermoworks



## petehalsted (Dec 26, 2017)

Just wanted to give quick shout out to Thermoworks.

While testing my new MES 30 setup, I was running 2 air probes, and I noticed one of them about every 60 seconds or so would dip down 10-15 degrees, then come back to match the other one with in a couple of seconds. Sometimes it would come back to match the other one in to steps but always within 2 or 3 seconds.

After moving them around and having them right next to each other, and trying the probe in both my Smoke and my DOT, I confirmed it was the probe doing it, not some weirdness in the smoker.

I did an online chat with someone from the Thermoworks website and asked if that was a sign of a probe going bad. He asked a few question, basically suggesting the things I had already tried. He said they generally just quit working, he hadn't seen one act like mine was, but just to be safe, he tested a new probe and put it in the mail to me - No Charge.

The are not the cheapest supplier, but they are a great company that stands behind their products. They are in one heck of a lot of commercial kitchens, but they also remember that a lot of their customer base is serious enthusiast and they don't forget about us.

Not affiliated and not trying to sound like an advertisement, just figure that especially in today's world, when a company actually does something good, they should get a bit of recognition.


----------



## troutman (Dec 26, 2017)

I had one go out on me at Thanksgiving, went through the same friendly customer service rep as you did.  They didn't question a thing, just sent me a new one via FedEx which arrived within a day and a half.  Problem is THAT one is also failing.  Luckily I have one more and another thermo unit I've been using.  After the holiday I'm going to have a chat with them about either my not treating their probes correctly or their poor quality control.  Will report back on this.  I like the Smoke unit but a little aggravated with the probes.


----------



## petehalsted (Dec 26, 2017)

I am sure you probably know but they are not waterproof so I always just use a chlorox wipe to clean. They are also more susceptible to damage from banging the tip than the K type probes, but I can't justify paying for one of there high-end units that uses the K type.

If you learn anything interesting please let us know


----------



## dr k (Dec 26, 2017)

The needle probe looks interesting.  It's suppose to be water proof for the sou vide but I still would keep as much of it dry as possible.
-Kurt


----------



## petehalsted (Dec 26, 2017)

Just got my needle probe today. I ordered it because I won't to play with it with 3-2-1 ribs and see what temps 3-2-1 is really doing. The probe is built completely different, it has a much larger "grip" portion. And the cable is silicone coated. I will let you know once I get a chance to use it.


----------



## dr k (Dec 26, 2017)

Thermoworks has a competition rib recipe they used the needle probe in that had them wrap the St.Louis ribs at 165*F and pull at 203*F I believe.
-Kurt


----------



## troutman (Dec 26, 2017)

I never get my probes wet, they are a passive electronic component.  I simply whip them off the probe end with a little de-greaser on a paper towel staying away from the probe end connector.  What I'm experiencing is similar to you in that the temperature just suddenly drops from fairly accurate to like 50* less (or more).  I've calibrated all my probes with hot water and the two Smoke probes are both way off.  Interestingly enough the grate probe is still rock solid. Anyway, whatever I may be doing wrong (since I treat my equipment with care) tells me these type probes are a bit too sensitive.  I'll report my issues to Thermoworks and offer to send them a probe to look at.  Two probes in one year is not acceptable to me.


----------



## troutman (Dec 26, 2017)

dr k said:


> Thermoworks has a competition rib recipe they used the needle probe in that had them wrap the St.Louis ribs at 165*F and pull at 203*F I believe.
> -Kurt



I was going to order a needle probe for my ribs as well but the Thermoworks sales rep talked me out of it.  The probe end is wrapped in silicone as was mentioned above and may not hold up well to heat.  I know others on here have them, maybe someone will comment (I believe Al has one).


----------



## dr k (Dec 26, 2017)

troutman said:


> I was going to order a needle probe for my ribs as well but the Thermoworks sales rep talked me out of it.  The probe end is wrapped in silicone as was mentioned above and may not hold up well to heat.  I know others on here have them, maybe someone will comment (I believe Al has one).


It should handle smokers when not in close proximity to the heat source, especially 275*F in electric smokers.  The handle and cable Max at 500*F.  Max full immersion is 392*F and 6 month warranty.  It would be nice to have a 3-5 second instant read with a 1/16" dia. probe you can leave in the meat in the smoker.  Lately I've heard more problems with syncing and probe issues but I'm sure it's a fluke.  
-Kurt


----------



## THW (Jan 5, 2018)

Well, I am really new to this.  So new that I just took my MES 30, 2.5 Gen out of the box yesterday.  I have been trying to decide which meat thermometer to get between the Maverick 732, 733 or Thermowork Smoke.

The price doesn't make much difference to me right now but longevity does.  Any advise or comments would be appreciated.

Tom


----------



## petehalsted (Jan 5, 2018)

I think you are fine with either. See a few post about thermworks issues lately but this has been my first issue in 2 years and they sent me a new probe, no questions asked.


----------



## THW (Jan 5, 2018)

I did a little more research on the Maverick line and learned the 732 model comes with one area probe and one meat probe.  The 733 model comes with two probes that can be used in either location. If I am wrong about this I hope someone will correct me.

Do you know if the Thermoworks Smoke probes can be used as either area or meat probes?


----------



## dr k (Jan 5, 2018)

THW said:


> I did a little more research on the Maverick line and learned the 732 model comes with one area probe and one meat probe.  The 733 model comes with two probes that can be used in either location. If I am wrong about this I hope someone will correct me.
> 
> Do you know if the Thermoworks Smoke probes can be used as either area or meat probes?


Thermoworks Pro Series Probes for the Smoke are unique. having a selection to choose from you can check out on their site which is why I'm looking to get the needle probe for ribs if I go this route.  A high temp Pro Series air probe and high temp Pro Series meat probe come with it.  So they aren't hybrid (either or.)


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 5, 2018)

THW, I have a 733 and the probes can be put in two separate items of your choice.


----------



## petehalsted (Jan 5, 2018)

The smoke ships with 1 Air probe and 1 meat (Penetration) probe.

As Kurt mentioned that have a variety of ProSeries probes that will work with it. I have the needle probe but haven't used it yet. 

Technically the Penetration probes are rated up to 572 degrees and can work as an air probe (in a smoker) in a pinch. When I was testing out my smoker mods, I used all my probes as air probes.

I think I have 1 of every one of their penetration probes now, they all come in handy for different situations. The short one is great for the reverse sear steaks I have been doing. The longer ones are good for briskets, etc. And as Kurt said I got the needle probe for ribs. 

I have a Smoke, a DOT and a Thermopop. from them. The smoke and DOT use the same probes. I use 1 port of the Smoke for the Smoker temp (that way with the remote I know if something is going wrong without sitting there watching it). The other port of the smoke goes in what ever meat I need to watch the closest. If I need to watch another piece of meat I use the DOT, but it doesn't have a remote, so that is only good when at the smoker (or at least ear shot of its alarm). And then the Thermopop is for spot checking the temps before pulling. I would love an MK4 but can't justify the $ for 2 second versus 3 second reads. 

Now that I have gotten back into it a bit more serious, I wouldn't mind a fireboard. But hard to justify that after already spending $ on Smoke and DOT.


----------



## THW (Jan 5, 2018)

Well, it was a tough decision for me because I have heard several good comments about the Maverick 732 & 733 but,,,,,I also have heard good comments about the Smoke so just pulled the trigger on the Thermoworks Smoke for $89 Plus $3.99 shipping.  

Thanks for the information all


----------

